# Is she pregnant? :(



## Rubberdog87 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey. 
i've had rats for several years, but never a "maybe pregnant"-one..

She is really young, about 8-9 weeks now and i've had her for 12 days, and if she is pregang she can be somewhere between day 13 and 20 i think.
The girl who i got my rat from, was supposed to separate the males and females in the litter a week before i picked Safi up, but afterwards i was told the person DIDN'T separate the kittens in time, and only 1 day before i picked my little girl up.. Which means a week to late..
I started weighting her Thursday and, her weight was 248 grams and yesterday it was 253 grams, so 5 grams during one day. Haven't checked today yet..

so now pictures:









































Does she look pregnant?
And if she is, do you guys think she is very far in the pregnancy?

I've put her in a seperate cage now, so she's not with my other rats, in case she IS pregnant and gonna give birth soon..
SO hope she isn't..

So, any opinions?

Thanks..


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

looks like it to me  keep weighing at the same time each day though... good luck.


----------



## Rubberdog87 (Mar 12, 2011)

Jaguar said:


> looks like it to me  keep weighing at the same time each day though... good luck.


thanks..
Gonna keep weighing her..

Is it possible to estimate just from the pictures how far in the pregnancy she can be?
Approximately?


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

pictures are not always the best but rats are generally pregnant for 21-28 days and take on a pear shape in their last couple of days in their pregnancy. So if you take into account how long you have had her you might be able to get a general idea. Sorry I am not of more help but maybe some other members can help you. If you know the last time she was with a male that can also help but that is also assuming that she got pregnant on THAT day.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

The last two pictures make it appear that her stomach is peared out, but then again it all depends on the angle, etc. Nazareth said it best, think how long you have owned her and when the last possible time she could have been with a male. And figure that they are only pregnant for about a month. I too hope that helps and let us know how things turn out :3


----------



## shooper (Feb 22, 2011)

I too have a female from a petshop that I think may be pregnant!
Her belly has gotten very firm in the last few days. She was a feeder, therefore in a tank with males and females. She looks to be atleast 6 -7 mo old. The thought never crossed my mind until last week. I've had her for about two wks now. She is a blk/white dumbo. Keep us posted on your baby!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

She was left with the boys til 6 weeks? Was she also left with an adult male/Dad? She looks older than 8 weeks to me for some reason. If you have had her for 2 weeks, then she's in her last "trimester" and this is where the crazy daily weight gain begins. If her weight gain ramps up a lot, then you have a very pregnant girl. From her pics she looks pregnant which always makes me sad. Babies having babies isn't right.


----------



## BVR.rats (Sep 17, 2009)

I agree with Lilspaz that she doesn't look 8 weeks old, she looks a lot older.

Be that as it may, I also agree she does look pregnant. She MIGHT just be fat, but she does have that "pear" shape to her.

In the last week of pregnancy, weight can jump 10g or more a night. If she's pregnant, weigh her daily and you'll definitely know.


----------

